# Drenalin LD center shot



## limpguy (Oct 13, 2004)

*center shot*

They say 13/16" with fixed rest and 11/16" with fall-away these are start points.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

my son's tuned at 3/4" with drop-zone rest.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

forgot to mention--- no noise problems, make sure your not getting noise from acessories. I had to dampen the drop zone launcher to relieve a buzzing noise.


----------



## leebow (Jan 30, 2007)

*dren ld*

My LD is loud also, and it also has some vibration issues


----------



## leebow (Jan 30, 2007)

*LD centershot*

I have the QAD HD on my LD and to get center shot my measurement is 1/2 inch from riser to the center of my arrow, my switchback is about the same


----------



## Harley1999 (Apr 7, 2006)

leebow said:


> I have the QAD HD on my LD and to get center shot my measurement is 1/2 inch from riser to the center of my arrow, my switchback is about the same


Check your top wheel make sure it's not leaning


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

leebow said:


> My LD is loud also, and it also has some vibration issues


*
Center shot try 11/16ths for a drop away rest..*


*Once you get specs right , cam rotation right...Try a medium heavy to heavy arrow..
And a good hefty stab like a Stealth 6" or a BoxJax 7" , Doinker 10"....
That seems to be the recipe for a dead in your hand LD , it has on mine and few others I know :darkbeer:*


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Why would the center shot be different from a fixed rest to a fall away?


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ld*

Depending on your rest...Steve at Mathews told me that the TT pronghorns have been paper tuning at around 5/8"


----------

